# Game 1: Los Angeles Clippers (0-0) @ Los Angeles Lakers (0-0) [10/27]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

​


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

So Gasol isn't missing opening game then?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I cannot ****ing wait.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> I cannot ****ing wait.



DITTO


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lynx said:


> So Gasol isn't missing opening game then?


Dont know. But I assume he will try to give it a go.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm pumped.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

League pass purchased! See you in 30 hours, people!!!

1-0

GO LAKERS!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I know the Clippers will be much better this year. But you can't lose to the Clippers on opening night at home. You just can't.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Breaking news: Griffin is out for 6 weeks with a stress fracture to left knee
http://www.nba.com/2009/news/10/27/griffin.knee.ap/index.html


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Goodness gracious, do I feel sorry for Blake Griffin and every player on that Clippers team. I would say I feel sorry for Dunleavy, but he's a terrible coach and sympathy doesn't fit well on a loser.

We should wipe the floor with them tomorrow.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm pumped for this one.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Great opportunity to assess Bynum. He will be going up against two decent centres in Camby and Kaman with no Pau to take away touches or draw away defenders. 

This game should give us a glimps of what to expect from AB. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

The season is finally upon us! 

On our way to another NBA Championship!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

9.5 hours!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg Omg


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

> LOS ANGELES -- *Lakers center Pau Gasol will not play in today's season opener against the Clippers because of a strained right hamstring, said Lakers coach Phil Jackson when he addressed media pregame.*
> 
> Gasol, who was put on the inactive list, missed the last six exhibition games after injuring his hamstring in practice Oct. 10.
> 
> ...


Damn


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

HEEEEERRREEEE we go!!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Stupid turnover.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Considering how horrible the Clippers are looking, the Lakers should be ashamed of not being up double digits by now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Why the **** are we making Craig Smith look like a ****ing allstar??


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Why the **** are we making Craig Smith look like a ****ing allstar??


He is on my fantasy team. They are helping me out.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> Considering how horrible the Clippers are looking, the Lakers should be ashamed of not being up double digits by now.


Our bench laid an egg. :whiteflag:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Our offense is looking ragged right now


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

Pretty crappy game. Too bad I stayed up for this. 

Oh well, Go Lakers!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lol, did anyone see that little girl pick her nose beyond Tex Winter?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Tacos for everyone!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Did anybody even notice that Pau didnt play? damn were a deep team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Man, this Opening Night game thread was NOTHING compared to last season.

Good win - some sloppy play, but it's the first game. It's excusable. Kobe and Bynum looked great, as did Odom. I wasn't at all impressed with our bench.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

exciteing that the season is under way..it felt like the clips knew they were gonna lose before the tipoff. 

Our second unit phil threw out there for a bit....jordi, sasha, walton, powell, mdebenga..looked like ****.

Kobe looked fresh as ever

Ron looked content w/ his role, managed to put up solid #s

Bynum Wasnt gettin much lift when he jumped..but still looks to be improving 

...it's gonna be a fun season!!!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

I'm still not sure about the Artest signing. I always liked Ariza and while Artest is more talented he doesn't fit our offense as well. Ariza had no post game to speak of. He simply parked on the perimeter or slashed to the basket. It gave us much better spacing and allowed Kobe, Odom, Gasol, and Bynum (well, Bynum never passes) to kick it out to the shooters for easy baskets. I also liked how much more explosive he made our offense. He turned steals into fastbreaks as well as anyone.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

It was an uninspiring game. The Clips played like they knew they were going to lose, and the Lakers played like they knew they were going to win. Lots of sloppiness too. Andrew looked pretty good. Our entire bench looked crappy.

Undefeated baby!


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Is it me or is Bynum kind of uncordinated? When he goes up for rebounds or blocks his legs are kind of all over the place. 

Am I making any sense?!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

There was a point in that second quarter when Artest and Odom were playing beautiful two-man ball together.

Having the ability to play Ron and Lamar to start 2nd Qs will make life a lot easier for the Lakers this season.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Did Shaw have to remid Phil that this wasnt a pre-season game?!? WTF was up with that lineup in the 2nd quarter?!?
Brown
Sasha
Luke
Powell
Mbenga

Holy crap Phil....thats out there for even you!


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

DaRizzle said:


> Did Shaw have to remid Phil that this wasnt a pre-season game?!? WTF was up with that lineup in the 2nd quarter?!?
> Brown
> Sasha
> Luke
> ...


Yeah, I still want those 7 minutes of my life I spent watching that back. Offensively challenged lineup baby!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Artest looked real good despite his modest numbers. He was missing open shots and tried to force feed Drew sometimes, but he's a athletic beast and will find a way to fit in with this team


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Artest's court vision is even better than I suspected, and I suspected from the beginning that it would be an underrated part of his arsenal. He has been fantastic at finding cutters this month and, frankly, the ball moves great with him in there. He hasn't been a ball stopper at all so far and let's hope that continues.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Undefeated!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

POTG? Bynum, in my opinion. Get your votes in and I'll get a thread up soon.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bynum


----------



## Nightmute (Apr 12, 2007)

Bynum


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic for POTG!!!


...seriously Cuban...King Sancho Fantastic? How high were you when this name sounded like a good idea?!? :lol:
(just giving u ****) :cheers:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

My ex gfs two best friends gave me the nickname 3 years ago.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

damn....you must have a huge ****


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:yes:


----------

